# Gesshin Damascus Stainless Yanagiba Sneak Peek



## JBroida (Feb 26, 2013)

Just a sneak peek before we put these guys up... stainless damascus yanagiba in 240mm, 270mm, and 300mm

(sorry for the crappy cell phone pics)












They are stainless steel (sadly, not something we can share at the makers request) at 61hrc. They come with d-shaped rosewood handles with a white spacer... and maybe the coolest thing is that the saya pin is attached to the saya by a string, so you never have to worry about loosing one again 

They will be up for sale very soon... the pricing should be as follows (i just have to double check a few things)

240mm= $190
270mm= $215
300mm= $250


----------



## jayhay (Feb 26, 2013)

Whoa! They look great, love that white spacer, and low price too! Nice addition, Jon!


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow. Looks great. Can't wait. Just in time too, I'm in the market


----------



## The hekler (Feb 26, 2013)

Yanagibas are one of the few areas where I don't see any need for stainless steel, that said those look killer and for a crazy low price.


----------



## dmccurtis (Feb 26, 2013)

I like that handle and saya. I wish my pins were attached.


----------



## UCChemE05 (Feb 27, 2013)

Matching gyuto coming????


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 27, 2013)

At first look I thought, "Jon got some more cool stuff I will never be able to afford", then I scrolled down to the price.


----------



## jgraeff (Feb 27, 2013)

iven been wanting a yangi at that price its hard to beat, anything from jon i know is of high quality so im sure they will perform well.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 27, 2013)

Can't see the kanji, is that a Ginga or a new line? 

Cheers!


----------



## JBroida (Feb 27, 2013)

new line... just gesshin this time.

Sadly, just yanagiba in this line. sorry... no gyutos.

-Jon


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Any idea when these will be up? It is tax return season after all


----------



## JBroida (Feb 27, 2013)

i've got a few major repairs i need to get done today... once i finish those, i'll get these up... hopefully before we leave for NY


----------



## JBroida (Feb 27, 2013)

more pics (care of sara and her cell phone)


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 27, 2013)

I am so in for a 240 when they get posted... Looks nice, and I've been wanting a SS One for a while to replace my cheaper than dirt one


----------



## Meals (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow. I. Want. =]


----------



## JBroida (Apr 14, 2013)

These are up now... http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/gesshin-specials.html

and some pictures...


First, the 300mm yanagiba...

























also, 270mm and 240mm...


----------



## Meals (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow what size will I order.... 270 I'm thinking?!?


----------

